# Dozer sleeping



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Camara phone....


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL Too cute!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a precious photo! One for the entry way to put on the wall so all can see TOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, he is totally out of it:biggrin:


----------

